# Moon Video and Pic



## WillygLounge (Mar 26, 2014)

The moon can be fascinating.  Both the photo and video I captured using the Canon PowerShot SX50 HS.  I learned you don't need an expensive camera to get good pictures of the moon.  I learn cheaper cameras can do just a good job.  I wrote my first article taking photos of the moon .   Learn more about other photos and videos I captured by viewing the links below.


----------

